# I changed my IP address, but have no internet connection now.



## ironpony (Jan 30, 2020)

I change my IP address to get rid of a crazy ex. But now I have no internet. I tried looking this up on other websites that explain what to do and tried all their solutions but nothing works and still no internet. Does anyone know what to do about this?


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 30, 2020)

And how did you go about changing your IP address?


----------



## ironpony (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks for responding.  I have a windows 7 computer, sorry I forgot to say.  I changed the IP address using this instructional video:


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 30, 2020)

You do realize that only your internet service provider can change your IP address that is visible to the outside world?  Sometimes unplugging your modem and then plug it back in can do it as well. If you are behind a router, then you would have to enter an IP address that is within the range of your router addresses given out.   But again, this will only change your internal IP address not the address the outside world sees.  I would suggest going back into the adapter settings and change it back to obtain IP automatically.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 30, 2020)

Oh okay thanks.  When you say change it back, you mean change back to the original IP address?


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 30, 2020)

To whatever it was before you changed it.  99 percent of the time. its obtain ip automatically.  Really the only reason to manually set a different IP is when you want to assign static IP's to your internal pc's.  Your External IP is assigned by your internet service provider.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 30, 2020)

Oh okay thanks.  How do I find out what the original IP address was before I changed it though?


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 30, 2020)

As I said, just try checking the box that says "obtain IP automatically".  99 percent of the time this is what it will be. You always get it automatically unless you are assigning static IP's to all your PC's in the home.  Which I doubt you do.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 30, 2020)

Okay thanks, but I tried that twice already, based on solutions I read before, and tried again now, and there is still no internet connection.  Is there any hidden catch to it that I am missing?


----------



## beers (Jan 30, 2020)

If you have a router and changed your PC's address then no bueno.  Your router does what's called NAT which translates between the outside and your internal network.  Changing your host's address to something outside of your internal network will break connectivity.

The easiest way to get a new IP is to do a MAC clone to something random on the router's WAN interface (such as your PC's MAC).  When your router requests another IP from your provider it will have a different MAC binding therefore offering you a new address in the majority of cases.

Sometimes this also requires a router and modem reboot.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 30, 2020)

Did you change the dns server settings at all?  Those must be set back to obtain dns server address automatically as well.  Do you have antivirus/firewall program installed that may be blocking internet activity until you allow it?  You could do a system restore back to a day before you change the settings and it should restore your internet.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 30, 2020)

Oh I am not sure.  I did some research and it looks like I did not touch the DNS server settings.  Should I have?

I have been working on editing a video for someone since I do video editing.  If I do a system restore for a day, will that effect the editing I did yesterday?


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 30, 2020)

It might.  I need you to run something and post the results. 

Open a command prompt and type ipconfig then hit enter.  A screen shot will work as well.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 30, 2020)

Okay thanks, I can do that.  But I am having trouble getting the screenshot onto this site now. The image on this site only seems to accept URLs.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 30, 2020)

Save the screenshot as jpg file


----------



## ironpony (Jan 30, 2020)

Okay here it is.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 30, 2020)

Looks to me like you have wireless and ethernet connection but only getting proper IP using wireless.  How are you access internet?  Wireless or ethernet cable?


----------



## ironpony (Jan 31, 2020)

Right now I am using my friend's wi-fi, temporarily, but before this happened, I was using an ethernet cable.  I would like to reconnect to the ethernet cable of course , but that's the trouble I've been having.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 31, 2020)

So you are having to connect to someone else's wifi to get online?  Do you have any other pc's in your house, Do they have internet?


----------



## ironpony (Jan 31, 2020)

Yes there is another PC with internet but I use that one for other things.  But it does have it.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 31, 2020)

Are you sure you didn't change any other setting?  Try uninstalling the network adapter and reinstalling it.  That will reset all network settings.  Other then that, I have no idea what else to tell you.  

I just checked the your ipconfig screenshot again and noticed the subnet mask is set wrong.  It should read 255.255.255.0 not 255.255.0.0

Can you post a screenshot of your network adapter properties info.  Make sure the ipv4 and ipv6 is set to obtain an ip address automatically.   The reason I'm saying this is that on ethernet you are getting an ipv4 address but wireless you are getting an IPV6 address.  You've got a wrong setting somewhere.


----------



## Cromewell (Jan 31, 2020)

Chances are, if what John has above doesn't work, you can look at the same adapter settings on the working PC and work out what the IP should be.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 4, 2020)

Oh okay thanks.  I also entered the subject mask like the tutorial said to, should I have not have done that?

Also when you say 'adapter', do you mean the modem?


----------



## Cromewell (Feb 4, 2020)

ironpony said:


> also entered the subject mask like the tutorial said to, should I have not have done that?


Probably not. Setting both to automatic should work.

When I say adapter I mean the same windows dialog for your nic, not your modem/router.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 5, 2020)

Oh okay, but how do you look at that and figure out what the settings should be from that though?


----------



## Cromewell (Feb 5, 2020)

If you make yours the same as the working one it should be fine, unless you have statically defined internal IPs. In which case, increment the last IP address part to an unused address.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 5, 2020)

Oh okay, you are saying that if I type in the same address that is in my command prompt, then I shouldn't have lost the internet connection?


----------



## Cromewell (Feb 6, 2020)

Not quite.

I'm saying the working machine has a template to follow for the settings that will work. The only thing you need to be careful with is the IP address field, if it is not set to automatically obtain.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 6, 2020)

Oh okay thanks.  I tried clicking on the setting it automatically, but when I do that, it does not work.  After I will try to reconnect, and then error 651 comes up.  I read several ways to bypass the error before, but none of them have worked.  What should I do then?


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 6, 2020)

I would just suggest uninstalling the network driver, reboot and then reinstall it.  This will reset all network settings back to default.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 7, 2020)

Oh okay, but network driver, do you mean the modum?  Cause I already unplugged and reset the modum and I still get error 651.  Unless you do not mean the modum?


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 7, 2020)

Nope I'm talking about the ethernet driver for your motherboard.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 7, 2020)

Oh okay, but I don't think the driver can be uninstalled, can it? There are the drivers that USB cables plut into but since this is a CAT plug in, I cannot find a driver for it, in the list.


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 7, 2020)

Yes it can be uninstalled.  Can you tell me what motherboard you have if it's a custom built PC or what model of pc you have if store bought?  Go into device manager under network adapters and tell me what entries it has.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 7, 2020)

Okay thanks.  It's custom built since I have it that way to use for video editing and graphics design.  It's a windows 7 though, if that helps?


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 7, 2020)

All I need to know is what model of motherboard it has in it to get you the correct ethernet driver.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 20, 2020)

Okay, thanks, I looked around but cannot find the model number.  Is there any place on the computer I would find it?


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 20, 2020)

Download and run cpuz, then press on the main board tab and tell me what it says on the model section.

http://download.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.91-en.exe


----------



## ironpony (Mar 2, 2020)

Okay thanks, I just downloaded it.  When you say press the main board tab, which button is that?


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 2, 2020)

If you look at the cpuz program window you'll see like 4 tabs on the top.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 9, 2020)

Okay thanks.  I read cpuz and took a screenshot of it but this will not allow me to upload it.  But the model is P8H67-V.  Thanks!


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 9, 2020)

Depending on what operating system is installed here are the drivers for the network card on the motherboard.

Windows 8.1 - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/lan/Atheros_LAN_Win8-1_VER21020.zip

Windows 7 and XP - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/Atheros_AR8151_Ethernet_10043.zip


----------



## wingman99 (Mar 12, 2020)

Did someone originally setup your PCs to gain access to the internet and do you pay for a static IP? If you pay for a static IP, call your internet provider for the static IP and setup.


----------

